# Smoked turkey, breast up or breast down?



## bishop916 (Nov 25, 2015)

It's been a couple years since I've smoke us a turkey... I've tried breast down but it was kinda deformed afterwards (grate marks, etc) 

Any thoughts on moistness either way? 

Also, I plan to inject it with a chicken broth/butter/garlic/cajun mixture... I've read there is danger of contamination?


----------



## derek roorda (Nov 25, 2015)

breast up works better, there's no real benefit to breast down (trickle down effect of greases is why people do it, but the chemistry/physics behind that doesn't support it)


----------



## smokinadam (Nov 25, 2015)

Bishop916 said:


> It's been a couple years since I've smoke us a turkey... I've tried breast down but it was kinda deformed afterwards (grate marks, etc)
> 
> Any thoughts on moistness either way?
> 
> Also, I plan to inject it with a chicken broth/butter/garlic/cajun mixture... I've read there is danger of contamination? :icon_eek:


 injecting is fine as long as you get it out of danger zone in the correct amount of time. I am not exactly sure what it is on poultry but I'm guessing 160 in no more than 3 hours. Check the usda website it should be on there. I do all my birds breast down. Last 2 years the future in laws had nothing but praise. First year wasn't the best... pretty dry when I did it up. My personal belief is all the juices stay in the breast and do not escape and go elsewhere. 

Just my 2 pennies...  happy smoking and happy thanksgiving! Enjoy!
Adam


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

smokinadam said:


> injecting is fine as long as you get it out of danger zone in the correct amount of time. I am not exactly sure what it is on poultry but I'm guessing 160 in no more than 3 hours. Check the usda website it should be on there. I do all my birds breast down. Last 2 years the future in laws had nothing but praise. First year wasn't the best... pretty dry when I did it up. My personal belief is all the juices stay in the breast and do not escape and go elsewhere.
> 
> Just my 2 pennies...  happy smoking and happy thanksgiving! Enjoy!
> Adam



The rule is 40-140 in 4 hours. Safe finished IT for poultry is 165 in the breast or thigh.


----------



## smokinadam (Nov 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The rule is 40-140 in 4 hours. Safe finished IT for poultry is 165 in the breast or thigh.


I knew someone would have the exact answer! He wouldn't of killed anyone with mine [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------

